# /usr/ports/www/firefox ===> Script "configure" failed unexpectedly



## ccc (Aug 2, 2009)

hi

*Wich browser do you prefer normaly?*
*native or linux browser?*

I cannot install /usr/ports/www/firefox on my freeBSD 7.2 with kde-lite due to the following errors:
	
	



```
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to ntarmos@cs.uoi.gr [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/x11/xcb-util/work/xcb-util-0.3.5/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xcb-util.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/cairo.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/cairo.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
```

I reported this problem to the maintainer, but should I install linux-firefox instead?


----------



## MG (Aug 2, 2009)

I think you need to take a look above the "failed". The error itself is not visible here.


----------



## ccc (Aug 2, 2009)

MG said:
			
		

> I think you need to take a look above the "failed". The error itself is not visible here.


no errors above


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 2, 2009)

fix the build of xcb-util somehow, then /bin/rm -rf work
in firefox (or firefox3) (or opera-devel) ...and install one?


----------



## ccc (Aug 2, 2009)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> fix the build of xcb-util somehow, then /bin/rm -rf work
> in firefox (or firefox3) (or opera-devel) ...and install one?



thx, but what you mean with /bin/rm -rf?
Can you give pls some more details?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 2, 2009)

Try firefox3 or firefox35 (unless you really want firefox, which is firefox*2*). Make sure your ports tree is up to date. E.g. libxcb was updated very recently.


----------



## ccc (Aug 3, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Try firefox3 or firefox35 (unless you really want firefox, which is firefox*2*). Make sure your ports tree is up to date. E.g. libxcb was updated very recently.



with /usr/ports/www/seamonkey I'm getting the same problem.

BTW where should I do /bin/rm -rf ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 3, 2009)

[cmd=]rm -rf work[/cmd] comes down to [cmd=]make clean[/cmd] in the port directory.


----------



## ccc (Aug 3, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> [cmd=]rm -rf work[/cmd] comes down to [cmd=]make clean[/cmd] in the port directory.



thx, but still doesn't help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 3, 2009)

Upgrade the xcb-util port separately before you continue (all ports that are not up to date, for that matter, see [cmd=]pkg_version -vL "="[/cmd])


----------



## ccc (Aug 3, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Upgrade the xcb-util port separately before you continue (all ports that are not up to date, for that matter, see [cmd=]pkg_version -vL "="[/cmd])



thx, but should I update these all ports?
	
	



```
# pkg_version -vL "="
bash-4.0.10_2                       <   needs updating (port has 4.0.24)
consolekit-0.3.0_6                  <   needs updating (port has 0.3.0_8)
cups-base-1.3.9_3                   <   needs updating (port has 1.3.10_3)
dbus-1.2.4.4                        <   needs updating (port has 1.2.4.6)
dbus-glib-0.80                      <   needs updating (port has 0.82)
dri-7.4_1,2                         <   needs updating (port has 7.4.4,2)
dri2proto-1.99.3                    <   needs updating (port has 2.0)
gamin-0.1.10_1                      <   needs updating (port has 0.1.10_3)
gio-fam-backend-2.20.1              <   needs updating (port has 2.20.4)
glib-2.20.1                         <   needs updating (port has 2.20.4)
gnutls-2.6.4                        <   needs updating (port has 2.6.5)
hal-0.5.11_23                       <   needs updating (port has 0.5.11_25)
jpeg-6b_7                           <   needs updating (port has 7)
libGL-7.4_1                         <   needs updating (port has 7.4.4)
libX11-1.2.1,1                      <   needs updating (port has 1.2.1_1,1)
libdrm-2.4.7                        <   needs updating (port has 2.4.12)
libiconv-1.11_1                     <   needs updating (port has 1.13.1)
libpciaccess-0.10.5_6               <   needs updating (port has 0.10.6)
p5-XML-Parser-2.36                  <   needs updating (port has 2.36_1)
perl-5.8.9_2                        <   needs updating (port has 5.8.9_3)
php5-5.2.9                          <   needs updating (port has 5.2.10)
pixman-0.15.2                       <   needs updating (port has 0.15.4)
png-1.2.35                          <   needs updating (port has 1.2.37)
portupgrade-2.4.6_2,2               <   needs updating (port has 2.4.6_3,2)
python25-2.5.4_1                    <   needs updating (port has 2.5.4_2)
ruby-1.8.7.72_1,1                   <   needs updating (port has 1.8.7.160_4,1)
ruby18-bdb-0.6.5                    <   needs updating (port has 0.6.5_1)
tiff-3.8.2_3                        <   needs updating (port has 3.8.2_4)
xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2_1         <   needs updating (port has 1.3.2_2)
xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0_5            <   needs updating (port has 1.4.0_6)
xf86-video-ati-6.12.2               <   needs updating (port has 6.12.2_1)
xf86-video-intel-2.6.3              <   needs updating (port has 2.7.1)
xf86-video-mach64-6.8.0_2           <   needs updating (port has 6.8.1)
xf86-video-nv-2.1.13                <   needs updating (port has 2.1.13_1)
xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.903_1     <   needs updating (port has 0.2.903_2)
xf86-video-r128-6.8.0_2             <   needs updating (port has 6.8.0_3)
xf86-video-radeonhd-1.2.5           <   needs updating (port has 1.2.5_2)
xf86-video-vesa-2.1.0_1             <   needs updating (port has 2.1.0_2)
xinput-1.4.1                        <   needs updating (port has 1.4.2)
xkeyboard-config-1.5_1              <   needs updating (port has 1.6_1)
xorg-7.4_1                          <   needs updating (port has 7.4_2)
xorg-drivers-7.4_1                  <   needs updating (port has 7.4_2)
xorg-server-1.6.0,1                 <   needs updating (port has 1.6.1,1)
xterm-242                           <   needs updating (port has 243_1)
```


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes, start with `#  portupgrade -fr ruby\*` to get (ruby &) portupgrade up-to-date, and proceed from there.

If your machine is fast enough, you can probably simply run `#  portupgrade -fa` and rebuild everything.  At the very least, I would run `#  portupgrade -fr jpeg\* png\* tiff\* libdrm\* glib\*`


----------



## MG (Aug 3, 2009)

ccc said:
			
		

> no errors above



I doubt. Then at which point did the configure script break? It does not break when everything is ok. And the port itself blames the configure script, so something definately must have gone wrong there.
Did you really take a look at the log file and at least trace the breaking point?
(/usr/ports/x11/xcb-util/work/xcb-util-0.3.5/config.log)
And you should change te subject. It's xcb-util causing the problem. Firefox just depends on it like a whole bunch of other ports.


----------



## MG (Aug 3, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> [cmd=]rm -rf work[/cmd] comes down to [cmd=]make clean[/cmd] in the port directory.



With a tiny difference one should not forget:
[cmd=]make clean[/cmd] does a clean on the dependencies too.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 3, 2009)

MG said:
			
		

> With a tiny difference one should not forget:
> [cmd=]make clean[/cmd] does a clean on the dependencies too.



That is not correct.


```
# clean                 - Remove ${WRKDIR} and other temporary files used for building.
# clean-depends - Do a "make clean" for all dependencies.
```


----------



## MG (Aug 3, 2009)

```
root@P3/usr/ports/x11/xcb-util>make clean
===>  Cleaning for gperf-3.0.3
===>  Cleaning for xcb-util-0.3.4
```

The other deps seem to be already clean.

To skip the depend clean, define the NOCLEANDEPENDS environment var.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 3, 2009)

Without using any specific environment vars, the default behaviour is:


```
/usr/ports/x11/xcb-util]# make clean
===>  Cleaning for xcb-util-0.3.5
/usr/ports/x11/xcb-util]#
```


----------



## MG (Aug 3, 2009)

```
root@P3/usr/ports/x11/xcb-util>make clean
===>  Cleaning for xcb-util-0.3.4

root@P3/usr/ports/x11/xcb-util>mkdir /usr/ports/devel/gperf/work
root@P3/usr/ports/x11/xcb-util>make clean
===>  Cleaning for gperf-3.0.3
===>  Cleaning for xcb-util-0.3.4

root@P3/usr/ports/x11/xcb-util>export NOCLEANDEPENDS=1
root@P3/usr/ports/x11/xcb-util>mkdir /usr/ports/devel/gperf/work
root@P3/usr/ports/x11/xcb-util>make clean
===>  Cleaning for xcb-util-0.3.4
root@P3/usr/ports/x11/xcb-util>
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 3, 2009)

That's ... interesting, and not what bsd.ports.mk promises. I guess I've never seen that behaviour because I only see 'make clean' run when a single port is being processed by e.g. portmaster (which cleans before and after, so there are never other ports which are not clean). Apparently 'make clean-depends' _only_ cleans the dependencies.


----------



## MG (Aug 3, 2009)

But if the configure script in your distfile fails to complete you can clean whatever you want. It won't configure unless you check out what's the problem there or completely reinstall your X.org, apps and libraries.


----------



## IIjkII (Aug 13, 2009)

I doubt you're having the same problem I had, but I kept getting this error on all my ports and it was because my date was set for 2002.


----------



## ccc (Aug 13, 2009)

IIjkII said:
			
		

> I doubt you're having the same problem I had, but I kept getting this error on all my ports and it was because my date was set for 2002.



The date was and is correct on my system.
I have the following entry in the crontab:
	
	



```
*/10 * * * *  /usr/sbin/ntpdate -bsuv 130.133.1.10 131.188.3.220 193.67.79.202 >/dev/null 2>&1
```


----------



## ccc (Aug 14, 2009)

I've updated ports tree, rebuild all ports and now it seems to work.


----------

